

Ask HN: Can our app successfully challenge the "check-in" model? - patb57

Hey All<p>Our new App called "Kee" went up on the iphone app store the other day.  There are screen shots of the app at http://appsto.com/kee.<p>Functionally, the app attaches content and thoughts to spaces and objects, access to which can be set to public, friends only or private.  The "Kees" then appear as pins on a map, which can be sorted and filtered to bring out the most relevant and interesting ones wherever you are.<p>We'd really like to hear what you have to say about it.  We're particularly interested in your views on whether or not  it's a model that can contend with four square and the other "check-in" apps in the location based social networking space.  We aimed to make Kee as flexible as possible for the people using it so that they can be creative.<p>Tell us what you like and what you don't. Our web page (that needs alot of work) is http://www.keeapp.com.
======
geuis
Downloaded the app. Don't really understand what its for. One thing that makes
me hesitant to use it is the constant popups to create an account. Let me try
the app out, and think about using Facebook or OAuth to let people connect.

~~~
patb57
We're going to act on those criticisms. As you say, we really need to focus on
precisely what the app's for instead of waxing lyrical in the abstract. We're
also going to figure out how to get rid of those popups. They are annoying.

